# Aspire Nautilis Mini air flow control ring



## Tiny_Ninja (13/1/15)

Hi guys,

As of a few minutes ago i noticed a gap above my air flow control ring of my aspire nautilus mini.
I think the ring is spring loaded as when i push it up it jumps back down again and is now in that default position. 

As a result of this, the ring does not click. It turns freely.

How can i fix this?


----------



## PeterHarris (13/1/15)

fixed



PeterHarris said:


> ok i just figured it out.
> 
> it seems that the bottom piece of the base and the top are two pieces. im not sure if they should come appart, but just take some pliers and squish them back together.
> use some rubber or foam to protect the base from the pliers though.
> ...





Tiny_Ninja said:


> yes thank you, that worked. I knew it was a good idea joining this site. So many clever people around.
> 
> Thanks again

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Arthster (13/1/15)

Think this thread should be a sticky.

Actually that could work how about a help page with sub pages for each of the popular device where you can post stuff like this?


----------

